# xbox360 - Warhammer 40,000 Space Marine



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is a video of the alpha build for this new game. It has an f'ing ton of potential and looks good so far. Thanks to Fluff'Ead for pointing it out. Bring a change of underwear before you watch it.






!Attention!
This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by THQ Inc.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, that just sinched it. I've been having a debate with myself for quite a while about the next-gen consoles-- and XBox just won me. Final Fantasy 13? Check. Soul Calibur 4? Check. Space Marines? YES! I love the "300" finishing move sequences, and the Overkill mini-game where you get to beat a Word Bearer silly. It really makes it forgivable that it's an Ultramarine. Admittedly, it would be pretty cool if you could paint your own guy so it could be whatever Chapter you wanted to play as.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Now this was kept very quiet indeed... it looks highly promising! The game looks to be very atmosphetic. (I hope the guns are more effective than shown, though) But the first person finishing-off overkill points thing is AMAZING.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ther have been rumors of a 40k MMORPG coming for the ps3 soon too..... I was talking to the sony rep and he said ther aren't any confirmations but there are talks about it... Still could be the same as this though


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Gears of war rip-off, and I'm afraid already posted

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16277


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats is awesome I am preordering that Limited Edition!!!!!!!!! You probably can paint your own marine in multiplayer if there is multiplayer.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Stella Cadente said:


> Gears of war rip-off, and I'm afraid already posted
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=16277


First, this game has NOTHING on GoW, Stella. Gears had a huge tactical-based combat system, and you died quickly if you didn't use it. This seems more like Ninja Gaiden meets God of War. I see alot of failings already, but besides a similar over-the-shoulder third person feel as Gears, and some vast environments, its completely different. The similarities might be based off of the Unreal2 engine, which I believe both games use.

And Jez's topic was a heads up about the game, not a 'check out this kick ass video' type-situation. Even though it was brought up there, I think it deserves front page.:good:


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Doesn't matter anyway - vid got deleted. :/


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

No I didn't get to see it yet man....is there any where else I can see it?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crap, I wanted to see that vid...


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

Highly disappointing. Hopefully we can find another one somewhere


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

oh wow, that video was sooo cool! jk, i couldn't see it either. i guess im gonna go trailer questing now.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

From the horse's mouth, YouTube.com
*This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by THQ Inc.*


Pretty gay.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Ask, ye shall receive:

http://kotaku.com/5045678/first-warhammer-brawler-footage-looks-hot


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

You rock PsychoXeno:victory:


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

I aim to please. 

Man that games going to rock. Just hope they change their technical name for the "cinemation."


----------



## xcom (Dec 27, 2007)

That was freaking awesome, even though that video was only an alpha build that's even better. After another year of development or so just think how much more the game will improve.

I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for this one, and it's on the 360 no less k:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't wait to play it, but while it looks amazing, I'd be worried about it just being a button basher. Somebody mentioned Ninja Gaidan. It made my fingers bleed. Also, if those traitor guardsmen can take numerous bolter rounds and then a few chainsword swipes on top of that, they are some tough cookies, or the weapons suck.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you for bringing this to our attention it looks awesome.I don't care if its a button masher as it looks so good.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> This seems more like Ninja Gaiden meets God of War.


that would be even worse then, those 2 games are utter dog mess.

I guess nobody can make decent 40k games anymore
*goes back to stroking Chaos gate, waiting for the day a computer lets me play it*


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

This game looks totally mediocre.

Machine gun style bolt pistol? Beating 3 khornate marines in close combat at the same time?

Looks "ok".

When I think of a game that is trying to immerse me in the life of a Space Marine, I don't picture my character fighting 4-5 enemies at a time, and then running into the next hallway to wash rinse and repeat.

I picture myself battling alongside my battle brothers and guardsmen, holding off a swarm of tyranids, or battling across a necron tomb world as it awakens. All the while my battle brothers are screaming their praise to the Emperor, falling in glorious battle, and smiting our enemies while titans stomp across the battlefield.

Walking down corridors to defeat idiot guardsmen and traitor marines is not what a Space Marine is.

The video just looked like a bastardized Gears of War meets God of War.

I give it a C+.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> This game looks totally mediocre.
> 
> I picture myself battling alongside my battle brothers and guardsmen, holding off a swarm of tyranids, or battling across a necron tomb world as it awakens. All the while my battle brothers are screaming their praise to the Emperor, falling in glorious battle, and smiting our enemies while titans stomp across the battlefield.
> 
> ...



Considering you know very little about this game, its plot or much detail about the overall game, I think you may be passing a bit too much judgement. Why don't we just wait and see, and save the criticism for after its release. Otherwise how can you expect it to stand a chance on the market.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

The_Inquisitor said:


> Considering you know very little about this game, its plot or much detail about the overall game, I think you may be passing a bit too much judgement. Why don't we just wait and see, and save the criticism for after its release. Otherwise how can you expect it to stand a chance on the market.


Oh, I'm sorry. I thought that this FORUM was a place to voice our opinions on things related to Warhammer.

Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but I have done that as I see fit. It is not your place to reprimand me for my opinions.

The game will do well on the market irregardless of what I post here. All the Warhammer fans will buy it. I will probably buy it as well, as I am a supporter and fan of this franchise.

In the meantime, save your reprimands for some one else. I will not be told to sit down, shut up, and enjoy the ride. I am entitled to speak freely.


----------



## PsychoXeno (Jun 23, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> This game looks totally mediocre.
> 
> Walking down corridors to defeat idiot guardsmen and traitor marines is not what a Space Marine is.
> 
> ...





Gakmesideways said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought that this FORUM was a place to voice our opinions on things related to Warhammer.



Hey guys, its in Alpha. And the guy even said it was an early build at that. Judgment on something that's not done, hasn't even hit Beta, is a bit harsh don't you think?
:no:


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Put those handbags away, ladies.


Meh, it looks very repetitive (never noticed how repetitive it is to type repetitive...). It's looking like it's heading down the wrong path, rather than the right (squad-based) one. I've always wanted a decent SM FPS, but I suppose this will just have to do in the meantime.

Still, only in alpha, could turn out to be pretty good.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I thought that this FORUM was a place to voice our opinions on things related to Warhammer.
> 
> Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but I have done that as I see fit. It is not your place to reprimand me for my opinions.
> 
> ...


Damn...didn't sound to me like he was 'reprimanding' you. He was just sharing his OPINION that your observations were a bit harsh for an ALPHA build. 

Take your meds and ease up off the anger.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

u-tubed again:





That bolter acts like an Uzi, but with blanks. should be closer to the Fire-Warrior bolter (although a higher rate of fire is required). could be interesting to start the game as an initiate and work your way up. scout, them battle brother, devastator or assault squad duty. and finely first company- veterans or terminator =)

And yes, this play looks not too much fun, should have more bodies running around shooting.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Fucking copyright law. I wanted to see it


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Truth be told, it looks more like a glorified tech demo than anything. The guardsmen and Marines seem to keep to some semblence of formation and flanking when they rtun, so it could just be a very early AI build. And this AI could work both ways, so fighting alongside Smurf-brothers isn't ruled out yet by any means.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the look of it, might even buy an Xbox if the final game is as promised. I would like to see it on the Wii, as the interaction is better on that platform.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD !!!
I hope they release a PC version, if they don't I'm gonna need to buy a 360.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

You might be able to join up with your squad. In the begining this space marine is waking up from being knocked out so his squad might be elsewhere. This is only the alpha version so I hope they enhance the weapon damage.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of FPS combat-type games... but this one has piqued my interest. I like the martial component that it seems to have.

Now if they could just incorporate other races.:grin:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

is the vid again, at least for now


----------



## Herger (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks good!:russianroulette:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

This bolter is not really like the real one. A Space Marine is trained to shoot with an extreme precision, or not. The bolts are manufactured one by one, by little blind slaves, and each one fired must hit and kill it's target. This Space Marine is holding his bolter in one hand, and firing like a noob in Counter Strike. But the close combat scenes are awsome!!!

I might get an 360 only for this game(ho, and of course, Halo 3, and Fable 2, and Gears of Wars, and Lost Planet, and some other games)


----------



## Lucius Vane (Jan 21, 2008)

Beyond the beautiful graphics, this game seems amazingly mediocre. And I swear to god, if I hear anyone else defend this game with "BUT ITS A ALPHA BUILD!!!1!" I'm going to cry blood. (For the record, I don't just mean here, but in general. It's been bad elsewhere.) The fact of the matter is, if someone were complaining about the graphics or other technical aspects, that would be a valid point. However even if it's just an alpha, it's not just a bunch of random things thrown together to show you what the game looks like, this is a test of how they want the game to play, so if someone has a complaint about a game element, you CANNOT just poo-poo them away.

That said, there were some very good parts to this demo. Again, amazing graphics, especially since it's such an early rendition. I was also glad that he wasn't an ultramarine. If you can't color him yourself, I actually wouldn't mind hearing that he was a crimson fist. The background action was enthralling, and the enemies were just as good looking as the protagonist. I really hope this game turns out well.

Now we get to the stuff that I didn't like. First off, Cinemaction or whatever the hell he called it cannot stay if I'm going to enjoy this game. I mean holy crap, even God of War isn't that bad. Tone it down there sonny. Also, they're going to need to make ranged combat a viable option. What would be fantastic is if they took a page from gears of war's book and made use of cover and blindfire.

The cultists seemed nice and crazed, and assuming this was the opening sequence, there were an appropriate number. However, you should only ever end up getting into close combat with them because there are too many of them. At range, your bolter should tear them apart in a hail of explosive goodness.

In the end though, all of those pale in comparison to what I saw as the games one major flaw. CHAOS SPACE MARINES. Hell, he even said he's supposed to be your equal. Pfft. A single marine should be an epic fight.

I'm going to cite the one game that I thought got that kind of feel in an encounter. Star Wars: Republic Commando. In that game, the super battle droids were ridiculously tough. When I saw one (god forbid two!) walk through a doorway, I almost automatically said "Fuck." and checked my ammo, because I knew that unless I could out possition them and unload with heavy weaponry, I was probably going to die.

That should be how chaos space marines should feel (I've said the same thing about how elites should fight a UNSC marine in a Halo game). Each one should force you to fight hard and smart, or pay the price. Don't even get me started on three at once! That's end of the level boss material right there.

Also, punching sequence... wtf?


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Lucius Vane said:


> Beyond the beautiful graphics, this game seems amazingly mediocre. And I swear to god, if I hear anyone else defend this game with "BUT ITS A ALPHA BUILD!!!1!" I'm going to cry blood.
> The fact of the matter is, if someone were complaining about the graphics or other technical aspects, that would be a valid point.


Pre-alpha actually. That goes beyond technical issues.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

It seems like a God of war style game, and that one was good for a few min of killing every now and again. This one seems much the same, mindless walking through lvls doing the same killing swings over and over. no new weapons seem to be comming. But that still seems like it will be good for something to do on a evening away from work. I hope it will do multy player options.


----------

